# Found Hide-a-key CC Culvert TO



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

Found Hide-a-key at the culvert takeout below the narrows of the Clear Creek Black Rock run. I submitted the box to Jeffco county sheriff's office. 

FYI: BR from the standard put-in to the culvert goes at 85 cfs! Bring the beater boat.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Guess that hide-a-key did do it's job from you


----------

